# I can't get him to sit still :O



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

He needs his nails trimmed, and on top of that, I saw something stuck to his foot and he would not let me look at it. He's very crawly, and will flail if I even manage to get him on his back. How do I get him to calm down even just a little bit so I can trim those things?

He doesn't even care that I touch his feet, I'm just afraid of him squirming and accidentally breaking his leg while I'm trying to hold it.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, update, he let me get the thing off his foot, it was just some of his carefresh bedding, and also after just a bit of fighting, he held completely still and let me get it.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I clip his nails while he is in the bathtub. They cant ball up, and they cant get away so its the perfect time to grab some tootsies


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

If you have a second person it helps a ton with nails. Just do one foot then another tomorrow if the wiggles are an issue. Helps them get used to it to do it this way as well.

It gets easier!

Bright light helps with seeing how much nail to cut.

If you clip the quick and see blood just put cornstarch or flour on to stop it. It is upsetting to us more than them, and sooner or later we all clip the quick. I've done it twice and it didn't seem to bother my girl in the least.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig is a squirmer, too. Try doing it right after you wake him up. I find that Pig is still groggy and doesn't realize what's happening until I've already gotten a few nails. You might only be able to get a couple at a time, but you'll eventually get them over the course of a few days.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

We also ambush little hedgehog earlier than he's accustomed to waking, and clip his nails then.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! It's kind of weird, after a little bit of struggling, and I don't know if this is a defense mechanism, but he will just give up and sit completely still and let me do my thing. Then a few seconds later he's running around again.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the not sitting still problem when I'm trying to inspect my girl. I take her into the bathroom, which has bright light and it also makes her be extra nice because she thinks she's getting a bath and wants me to save her. But my vision is not very good and, although she trusts me to hold her and separate her quills, she still just wants to explore me and I can't keep her still to look at her close enough to see dry skin well or anything. And she doesn't trust my fiance to inspect her because she's not as used to him and he has a naturally loud voice! 

But I don't know how I'd clip her nails without two people! I pin her between my hands with her head and feet out, and after a minute she accepts her fate and lets my fiance get to her feet.


----------

